# shandem



## Berenguer

_Shalom_
Y aquí va la tercera y última pregunta sobre la película Munich.
El diálogo es el siguiente:
A - Se casan aquí porque ella no es judía.
B - Un matrimonio mixto...una *shandem *para los *goyem.*

Mi problema está en el término "shandem" (escrito fonéticamente lo más cercano a como lo he oído). Goyem (o goyim) tengo entendido que es el plural de "goy" que se usa para designar a un "no judío". ¿Es correcto? ¿Y que significa entonces esa frase?

_Toda raba_


----------



## chaya

Shalom Berenguer.

La palabra 'goy'  quiere decir literalmente 'un estranjero' - asi que vd. tiene razon: es decir 'no judio'.


----------



## scriptum

chaya said:


> La palabra 'goy' quiere decir literalmente 'un estranjero' - asi que vd. tiene razon: es decir 'no judio'.


The question remains about the meaning of _shandem_. I must confess that I have never heard it before. Could it be a Yiddish word?


----------



## fralbyx

Hello!

Now you are hinting at Yiddish, it makes sense. Indeed, there is a word in Yiddish : shand (שאנד) that means "shame".


----------



## scriptum

fralbyx said:


> there is a word in Yiddish : shand (שאנד) that means "shame".


Yes, I thought of this word. But "shame for the goyim" doesn't seem to make any sense in the given context.


----------



## Yoni

Schande is German, but where would the 'm' come from? Is that a Spanish suffix? I can't read the Spanish question (well, I can read it - but not comprehend it), so am unsure where the whole phrase comes from.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

The word seems to belong to New York slang. Here is what _Urban Dictionary_ (on the web) has got:



> Shande orig Schande is German for shame & is used by Yiddish speakers throughout the world. _Oh what a shande for the family if you marry that shikse!!_


 And _shikse _(ibidem) – if that is not obvious:




> Any not Jewish woman, usually a blonde courve that every lovely Jewish mother fears her son will marry.


 The underlined words refer to other _lemmata_. ​


----------



## scriptum

Spectre scolaire said:


> The word seems to belong to New York slang. Here is what _Urban Dictionary_ (on the web) has got:
> _Oh what a shande for the family if you marry that shikse!!_


Cher Spectre,
please re-read the original sentence:
"a mixed marriage... what a shandem _for the goyim_" (not for the family). I doubt a Jewish mother would care about the goyim in the given circumstances.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

scriptum said:
			
		

> "a mixed marriage... what a shandem _for the goyim_" (not for the family). I doubt a Jewish mother would care about the goyim in the given circumstances.


 Indeed! I am sorry if I invited you to put any emphasis on the _example_ in Urban Dictionary. That is not the issue here! 
​


----------



## Berenguer

Shalom.
Well, first of all thanks for all your answer. I told that the word "shandem" is what I heard in the Spanish version of Munich film. I've been searching for the  original english script, and I've seen that the word they say in the English original version is not "shandem" but "shonde" (that, after another search is something related to "shame"). But, is English or Jewish word?
Thanks a lot you all.


----------



## chaya

TO BERENGUER - Shalom.
_shonde_  is certainly not an English word.  It would not be understood here in UK.
Also, there is no such thing as a Jewish word or language.   There is Hebrew (Ivrit) as spoken in Israel, or Yiddish or Ladino.  Information about these languages  and their different varieties,  is available on the internet .


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Berenguer said:
			
		

> I've seen that the word they say in the English original version is not "shandem" but "shonde"


 Schande or Schonde – that is ‘six of one and half a dozen of the other’...

_Schonde_ is heard in Southern Germany and in adjacent German-speaking countries. It also appears to be a Yiddish form next to the more standard German one. 
​


----------

